# nurgles_warriors daemon W.I.P (warning bad sculpting lays ahead



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

hey everyone:victory:, over the school holidays i have decided that i am going to build up my daemons army, this intends to be built up of nurgle daemons sculpted by myself(what have i got myself into:shok. to me my sculpting skills are very basic so this project is a challange to build up my sculpting skills.

hopefully i will end up with around a total 2000pts of deamons mainly built upon nurgle. also comments bad and good are vey welcome as i want to improve my sculpting skills to a higher standard

firts of all is my daemon prince, this was my first major attempt at sculpting and over all i am very pleased with the outcome. main reasons for this is that i think ive got the proportions on him correctly, and the over all loook of him. i would have to say that he is a bit larger than expected and that i dont see his claw looking nurgle enougth.










the second lot of images are my attempt to create a unit of plague bearers, there are only four of these so far and im pretty pleased. one problem is that i havent been able to create swords for them so they dont seem ready for combat.

















this is the champion of my unit, im very pleased with how his face came out but im new to sculpting so comments are very welcome as i want to improve.k:









the picture below shows all my deamons at the moment, pictures of the daemon prince, the second greater daemon, nurglings and beast of nurgle to be posted up tommorow with painting updates.:victory:








what do you guys think then?


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

i think for a first attempt well done, from what i understand of nurgles the look gooey, so i think you can get away with just about anything, keep it up +rep


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Interesting. You have indeed gotten the proportions right on the Daemon Prince, but I'd suggest he could do with more variety of texture and detail over his surface; since Daemon Princes have armour, it'd be good to have some obvious armour surfaces on there somewhere. For the claw, which I'm assuming is the yellow left-hand thingy, you could try using some of the spiny bits from the Spawn sprue - they make great talons. 

The Plaguebearers look interesting; one thing to bear in mind when green-stuffing things like this is to always try to smooth the GS down onto the original surface of the model as far as possible so that, when painted up, you can't see the join at all. Remember, a good conversion should never _look_ like it's actually a conversion. Bear in mind that, fluff-wise, _all_ Plaguebearers have the distinctive single horn, so really these guys all ought to have one. 

As someone with more than a passing interest in creating the minions of Father Nurgle myself, I'll be interested to see how these develop.


_____


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Yeah, also, for the eyes, rather than just small etchings for the eyes, can I suggest actually making them more pronounced? And protruding from the skull a bit? The you can actually paint on the pupil rather than having it already on the eye. But remember, I have seen these in real life, and I think I might have told you try and use different techniques .



Svartmetall said:


>


And I totally aggree with Svartmetall, and so I quoted one of his models, if you look at it, hes blended the greenstuff into the model, rather than Add to it. I think that yours will turn out great k:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks everyone for the comments so far very usefull:victory:. so now its time for a update:laugh:

first of all is my latest W.I.P addition to my nurgle squad, this piece i tryed after looking at the tips given. i dont know though why though it looks to me that he is hailing a cab:laugh:, could imagine him calleing "taxi" in daemon. but what do you guys think, is it a improvement from before or not?

























next for the showing is my daemons which are in the stage of painting, im pleased with the brown skin but i think that the green skin need something but i dont know what, any ideas:good:
















also here are some pics of the rest of the squad, not nearly as close in the painting stage as above:victory:


















finaly for this update is the work and progress of my greater daemon. this is having the same skin as my nurgle daemons, any ideas for what colours the cloth should be?








and heres a group shot









also i decided to post a pic of my work area:victory:









hopefully ill have a new update within a day or so:victory:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

nurgles_warrior said:


>


I think you still need to blend it into the model more, and smooth it down a lot. You can still see the join marks around certain bits, so smoothing out is the key


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

hey everyone, i was originally going to post this up tommorow but i finished my sculpting early so i decided to put them up:victory:

first of all is a pic of my second daemon prince, still a W.I.P:victory:








im not so sure on the skin at the moment but what do you guys think?

next up is pictures of the W.I.P on my nurgles daemons pot bellysk:, im very happy with these as with comments given to me by calgar today i have smoothed them out and have,to me, ended up with better bellies than my first lot.








































the larger of the two pot bellys shown above has been used here to create my champion for my squad, a lot longer was spent on this one than my other ones and it has been bulked up in the shoulder area to give it that "im leader because im bigger than you" feel:laugh:, tiny bits need finishing like the eye lids but what do you think so far?, on a side note i can help thinking that the daemon my hve kille a csm because of the helmet (it looked like a chaplian head to me when i put it on)


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

nurgles_warrior said:


>


I can see there has definitely been an improvment, the only grip I will have, and don't think its an attack or anything its definitely not, especially after a day after today. Just trying to help you get the best as you can be... 

But I personally think the way you've "blended" it maybe not wrong, but maybe uneeded. I think you need to use the flat edge of the modelling tool rather than the pointed blunt edge. This is my opinion, I've noticed it on a lot of your stuff, use the flat edge and push it across then you've also got wastage but then it looks just like apart of the model when sprayed (it does anyway, but this'll make it more so). 

Again, take this how you will. But I do hope it helps!


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> I can see there has definitely been an improvment, the only grip I will have, and don't think its an attack or anything its definitely not, especially after a day after today. Just trying to help you get the best as you can be...
> 
> But I personally think the way you've "blended" it maybe not wrong, but maybe uneeded. I think you need to use the flat edge of the modelling tool rather than the pointed blunt edge. This is my opinion, I've noticed it on a lot of your stuff, use the flat edge and push it across then you've also got wastage but then it looks just like apart of the model when sprayed (it does anyway, but this'll make it more so).
> 
> Again, take this how you will. But I do hope it helps!


yeah i see what you mean now when i take a closer look, and i can get what you mean, i have found it hard to use the flat edge as i cant get it into the corners as well but thankyou for the comment it will really come in handy:victory:


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

For the Greater Daemon, nurgle cloths are usually light colored, discolored whites and very very white and yellow mixes (iyaden darksun and skullwhite?)


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

BearsofLeon said:


> For the Greater Daemon, nurgle cloths are usually light colored, discolored whites and very very white and yellow mixes (iyaden darksun and skullwhite?)


thanks for the ideas:victory:, i was trying to find a colour to make the skin colour stand out. the white with a mix of yellow may do it, thanks again:grin:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

One thing with the Plaguebearers is that it looks to me as though you're doing the bellies with one big lump; I would suggest trying to build things up in stages, as this tends to give you more control than making one lump of green stuff (or whatever you use to sculpt) and trying to get everything right in one go with one piece. On some of these the bellies look too big for the proportions of the rest of the model (obviously that's just IMHO, it is after all your army), and I think that comes from the method I've described. In the same way as it's better to use two or three very thin coats of paint and build colour up than do one thick one and hope it doesn't obscure the model's detail, sculpting things in stages gives you more fine control overall; it also allows you to do multi-layered things like the guts spilling out from inside the skin that I put on a lot of my Nurgle conversions. 

I must confess that the second Daemon Prince doesn't work for me, as the Slaanesh head is so iconically Slaanesh that I'd never be able to swallow it as a Nurgle...anything. All of the Greater Daemon models have been deliberately sculpted to be instantly recognisable as servants of their respective Gods, and trying to convert any of them to a different God is I suspect going to be an uphill struggle all the way as you're fighting just about every design feature of the model. Think of trying to convert a Great Unclean One into, say, a Daemon of Tzeentch, and you'll see what I mean. The new plastic Minotaurs could be good starting points for Daemon or Daemon Prince conversions, as they're fairly neutral models (i.e. don't have anything that would point to any one Chaos God over another) and also much easier to do things with, being plastic; I'm actually wondering about using those as the basis for some Nurgle Obliterators, not least because completely scratch-building 6 Obliterators would be a pain in the arse.

As always, just my 2 cents' worth...


_____


----------



## BearsofLeon (Feb 6, 2010)

Nurgles_Warrior, 
I suggest you listen to Svarllmetal as he is the budding champion of Nurgle. I have yet to win such favor. But if you look at his whopping 34 or 35 page thread on nurgle stuff (Building 77 PLague marines from scratch!) Then you will see what he means: In layers.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Svartmetall said:


> One thing with the Plaguebearers is that it looks to me as though you're doing the bellies with one big lump; I would suggest trying to build things up in stages, as this tends to give you more control than making one lump of green stuff (or whatever you use to sculpt) and trying to get everything right in one go with one piece. On some of these the bellies look too big for the proportions of the rest of the model (obviously that's just IMHO, it is after all your army), and I think that comes from the method I've described. In the same way as it's better to use two or three very thin coats of paint and build colour up than do one thick one and hope it doesn't obscure the model's detail, sculpting things in stages gives you more fine control overall; it also allows you to do multi-layered things like the guts spilling out from inside the skin that I put on a lot of my Nurgle conversions.
> 
> I must confess that the second Daemon Prince doesn't work for me, as the Slaanesh head is so iconically Slaanesh that I'd never be able to swallow it as a Nurgle...anything. All of the Greater Daemon models have been deliberately sculpted to be instantly recognisable as servants of their respective Gods, and trying to convert any of them to a different God is I suspect going to be an uphill struggle all the way as you're fighting just about every design feature of the model. Think of trying to convert a Great Unclean One into, say, a Daemon of Tzeentch, and you'll see what I mean. The new plastic Minotaurs could be good starting points for Daemon or Daemon Prince conversions, as they're fairly neutral models (i.e. don't have anything that would point to any one Chaos God over another) and also much easier to do things with, being plastic; I'm actually wondering about using those as the basis for some Nurgle Obliterators, not least because completely scratch-building 6 Obliterators would be a pain in the arse.
> 
> ...


I agree with this 100%, and considering Svarmetall is the king of all that is Nurglish, he is definitely the guy who knows things.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

"I must confess that the second Daemon Prince doesn't work for me, as the Slaanesh head "

_____[/QUOTE]
thanks for the adive here, i find it very useful:victory:, and i did forget to mention i am using that as a normal slaanesh greater daemon, i put it in the picture because it was a daemon.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay time for a quick update:biggrin:, i decided to take a little break from doing my daemons and decided to sculpt a nurgle chaos space marine champion just t see what it would look like, my plan later on is to buy a 10 man squad and convert them im very pleased with this at the moment but apart from the backpack i cant help feeling that it is missing something, what do you guys think, comments welcome:victory:. also to point out he has a neck guard which explains why from the first picture it looks like he has got no neck . also the effect i was aiming for was a fungus type feel like something was growing onto him to help spread the gift of nurgle

















okay when i was looking through here earlier today i saw the comment svartmetall made, seeing that two other people thougth this was the way forward i got straight to trying it out, and im glad to say that i find it way better than my first nurgle bellies:grin:, so heres a W.I.P shot of the body without the arms, what do you guys think, especially svartmetall as your the best at this sort of thing:wink:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Vast improvement on the Plague bearer


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> Vast improvement on the Plague bearer


tahnks calgar, also major thank you to svartmetall for the advice and his project log to get me started on this:victory:


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

:good:

Looks way more in proportion to me. I would say that the detailing is still a little random, though; think through what each bit of a conversion actually _is_ - what's flesh, what's guts/innards, what's skin, and so on - then detail it accordingly so everything makes sense on the finished model, if you see what I mean. Sketching ideas down on paper can really help with this process, too; I largely suck at drawing but often find myself doodling ideas for things in a little notepad I carry around with me, and doing that can help me think out how to do something or improve and develop on the original idea. This is the original concept sketch for one of my Plague Champions next to the model itself under construction:








...that should show you what I mean. Just for the hell of it, here's the finished Champion:











> ...I'm glad to say that I find it way better than my first Nurgle bellies


Absolutely - just keep plugging away and you'll get it  

If you look at the second shot, where you can see the back of the Plague Marine's left foot, you can see that the fleshy bits you've added sit proud of the armour surface with an obvious join; when I'm applying green stuff to a model, the first thing I do before working on the actual texturing I want it to have is to make sure it blends smoothly in with the rest of the figure. Once you get to the point of applying paint, you should never be able to see the join where the original model ends and the stuff you've added begins; so I use a wetted thumb or fingertip to smooth the green stuff down firmly onto the model's surface so as to get a smooth transition from the one to the other. Try adding a few blobs of whatever you use to sculpt with (just out of curiosity, what _is_ that that you're using there?) to a piece of sprue and practice getting as smooth a join as possible on that; once you can get a smooth join, then work on adding texture within the main body of the sculpting material whilst not spoiling that smooth join, so it seems to just sprout naturally from the model's surface.


_____


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> :good:
> 
> If you look at the second shot, where you can see the back of the Plague Marine's left foot, you can see that the fleshy bits you've added sit proud of the armour surface with an obvious join; when I'm applying green stuff to a model, the first thing I do before working on the actual texturing I want it to have is to make sure it blends smoothly in with the rest of the figure. Once you get to the point of applying paint, you should never be able to see the join where the original model ends and the stuff you've added begins; so I use a wetted thumb or fingertip to smooth the green stuff down firmly onto the model's surface so as to get a smooth transition from the one to the other. Try adding a few blobs of whatever you use to sculpt with (just out of curiosity, what _is_ that that you're using there?) to a piece of sprue and practice getting as smooth a join as possible on that; once you can get a smooth join, then work on adding texture within the main body of the sculpting material whilst not spoiling that smooth join, so it seems to just sprout naturally from the model's surface.
> 
> ...


i see what you mean it didnt come out as well as i thought because when i went to add that bit the bit on the arm was not fully dry (after waiting five hours:shok: so i couldnt get a good grip. and the answer to your question is: i use mulliput:victory: also wondering how do you do your skin on the champions plasma pistol arm?


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

hate to double post but hopefully next week i intend to start a beast of nurgle, i have set up a poll to see what you think of the models i thought of using


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay time for a upadte, i should point out at this point posts may become less frequent because school begins tommorow and the coursework will pile in:scare: it may go down to 2 or 3 posts a week.

today i have worked into my nurgle marine champion, adding some more nurgly features and a loin cloth at the back, what do you think so far?

























also i decided to try and have a go at svartmetall's limb replacement technique but made it to create a tentacle for one of my nurgle daemons. the idea with this was to have a tentacle but have the muscle and vains showing under ripped skin, what do you guys think, it is still a W.I.P:victory:. looking at it i need to go and smooth the skin and add a bit of texture.
























comments very welcome 

also i intend to create a army like this, this list came from scarmeks armylist post

HQ

Ku'Gath - 300

Epidemus - 110

TROOPS

8 Plaguebearers chaos icon - 145

8 Plaguebearers - 120

8 Plaguebearers - 120

8 Plaguebearers - 120

8 Plaguebearers chaos icon - 145

HEAVY SUPPORT

Daemon Prince: Mark of Nurgle, Wings, Iron Hide, Cloud of Flies, breath of chaos, Noxious Touch - 245

Daemon Prince: Mark of Nurgle, Iron Hide, Daemonic Gaze, breath of chaos - 190

Total = 1495


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay first things first hi everyone, i have not been able to post anything in recent times as i have been unable to get to my painting station because of French students staying in my room:angry:. but no there gone i have got some stuff to show you

first up is my a complete nurgle herald, didn't plan to do this but i had a lot of mulliput left over so i used it:laugh: I'm pretty pleased with this, only exception is the hood, but what do you guys think?

















the second piece i have to show you is the completed nurgle champion i showed earlier on this project log, what do you guys think?

















the final nurgle piece i have to show you is my nurgle lord, am very pleased with this one, the cape I'm not so sure about.

















no this is what I'm very keen to show you

















:laugh: this may seen like a normal rider for a space marine bike with a cape but wait until you see what he goes to war on!
























DUN DUN DUN a jet bike ladies and gentleman. :laugh: this is quite simple as it only uses a bike, some card, a large tube( like the ones you get on the end of a new brush, and a bit of sculpting . now for a view of the rider on it and a scale view:victory:

















i will be posting up pics of the other parts of the rider once the mulliput has cured:victory:


----------



## itsonlyme (Aug 22, 2008)

thats some great modeling work, you have done a great work converting the models, far better than my attempts to use green stuff (i cant even made decent looking capes :-/


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I still think that a few bits are still a bit "rough and ready" but getting there. 
Also, (this is more personal preference) try and get highlights slightly thinner


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

A couple of points occur to me on seeing the Champion; I'd remove the Nurgly bits you've added to his backpack and to the horn, since they're both nice parts and don't actually need to be altered much. The sculpting on the lower torso should ideally be more bulbous and rounded so it fits in well with the the grey plastic part at the bottom of the torso; at the moment it's stretched stuff with lines in like the shoulder and the top of the fist, and I think he'd look better with a greater variety of sculpted textures. Also, he really looks as though he's got no face...

Technically, his chainsword would have been replaced by his powerfist, but unless you're playing real WYSIWYG Nazis I can't see that being a problem; I quite like the idea of CC-optimised Marines with two CC weapons, and wish Chaos got the option of having them.

I actually like the cape on the Lord, it looks thick the way uncured skin tends to look; I'd be tempted to say keep it, since it will give you a chance to have fun painting it to look suitably gross, but maybe add just a few more thin and ragged trailing edges to it so it looks more like torn skin at the edges rather than being the same thickness all over. I would suggest working on blending in the Milliput you've added into the model more, so it's not so obviously added-on - look at the stuff between the torso and the right shoulderpad of the Lord and you'll see what I mean. I use a wetted thumb or finger to smooth GS down so it gets a seamless join before adding textures to it, that way whatever is added looks more like it belongs as part of the model overall rather than being an obviously stuck on bit.

Still, nice to see these progressing...


_____


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Svartmetall said:


> A couple of points occur to me on seeing the Champion; I'd remove the Nurgly bits you've added to his backpack and to the horn, since they're both nice parts and don't actually need to be altered much. The sculpting on the lower torso should ideally be more bulbous and rounded so it fits in well with the the grey plastic part at the bottom of the torso; at the moment it's stretched stuff with lines in like the shoulder and the top of the fist, and I think he'd look better with a greater variety of sculpted textures. Also, he really looks as though he's got no face...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah the photo dosnt really do the model any favours but you can see his eye and the ridge of his nose, the idea behind that was to have a high neck guard to hide the discusting face he has:laugh:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay time for a small update:victory:

i havent done much to my nurgle models in the past few weeks, been quite ill, but i have started to paint the land raider terminus marneus calgar traded with me and i wanted to see what you guys think so far









the next two have been taken outside to make use of the lovely sunshine:laugh:
















i still need to add the weathering to it to make it look like it is a bit dirty, but what do you think...

also my freebie models came to day and their was one part im very interested in








their is a clenched fist on the other side the same size as a imperial guard hand, it looks like a extended claw weapon, but to me this could be a replacment for some chaos marine to reperesent some close combat weapon, what do you guys think it could be used for?


----------



## magnus962 (Mar 8, 2010)

You could pretty easily turn that hand into a lightning claw of one form or another.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

magnus962 said:


> You could pretty easily turn that hand into a lightning claw of one form or another.


i see what you mean adding blades to the fingers can make it perfect for someone like the iron warriors

on a side not my landraider has had part of its roof painted and i will be starting the front doors, pics to come soon
also recently i have had the urge to make one of these
http://www.dakkadakka.com/dakkaforum/posts/list/286057.page
, the storm raven, but i am strapped for cash so i have have set up a trading spot to either get the parts or money, but i have been thinking about making it out of thick card, i was wondering what you guys thought?


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay i have something new, i havent been painting today but rather modelling:grin: i have started and nearly completed the troop transport section for my stormravenk:








this is a over all shot getting the assult ramp and side detail








the openings on the sides will have either hurracaine bolters sponsions or lascannons the rear doors will have the rhino side doors, is the most ambisious project i have so far and the largest card model i have ever attempted but what do you guys think so far?


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay i have had a perfect day to do some more work on my stormraven, and im glad to say that i am nearly done, all that is left is to tidy up some rought edges and create a base and wait for the sponsons to arrive, what do you guys think?:victory:


----------

